# In Memory of Tom



## TxBrew (May 23, 2017)

It is with great sadness that we need to let the members know that one of our longtime Forum Moderators Tom has lost his battle with Prostate cancer. Tom fought hard for 5 ½ years, his son says he never once gave up. In the end he told his family that he was not giving up just giving up on the pain. Tom was active for over 10 years here at WinemakingTalk giving countless winemakers advice and encouragement. He worked hard to help foster this great community and it would not be what it is or contain the depth of knowledge without Tom. Our heart and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## ibglowin (May 23, 2017)

Tom's wisdom and wealth of both winemaking and beer brewing experience will live forever here at Winemaking Talk from the 11,356 post he made to help others along the way. 

He started Winemaking Talk's most active thread (now a Sticky) *What R you doing today?* that has now grown to 1492 pages, 14,918 responses and over 833,000 page views.

Please raise a glass tonight in Memory of our dear friend, Tom Hildenbrand.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 23, 2017)

Very sad to hear this news.


----------



## bkisel (May 23, 2017)

So sad to learn of Tom's death.

Was Tom a Vietnam vet? So many of us have been diagnosed with prostate and other cancer, in our later years, presumed due to our exposure to agent orange.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 23, 2017)

Rest in peace, Tom.


----------



## Mismost (May 23, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Tom's wisdom and wealth of both winemaking and beer brewing experience will live forever here at Winemaking Talk from the 11,356 post he made to help others along the way.
> 
> He started Winemaking Talk's most active thread (now a Sticky) *What R you doing today?* that has now grown to 1492 pages, 14,918 responses and over 833,000 page views.
> 
> Please raise a glass tonight in Memory of our dear friend, Tom Hildenbrand.



ibglowin....profound. I have never thought of our posts out living us, of becoming our "legend" in effect. 

In honor of Tom, I resolve to try leave only good words, helpful words, encouraging words behind here.


----------



## Julie (May 23, 2017)

bkisel said:


> So sad to learn of Tom's death.
> 
> Was Tom a Vietnam vet? So many of us have been diagnosed with prostate and other cancer, in our later years, presumed due to our exposure to agent orange.



I'm not sure. I'm sure someone might know. He was 68. He was one of the very first to welcome me here and I will truly miss him.


----------



## Johnd (May 23, 2017)

Salute Tom!! Rest In Peace.


----------



## wineforfun (May 23, 2017)

Very sorry to hear this. Rest In Peace.


----------



## GreginND (May 23, 2017)

I will raise a toast this evening for Tom. Condolences to his family. A great loss to all.


----------



## Ron0126 (May 23, 2017)

Wow, hate to hear this news. I'm still very new here but even I can see that his contributions have been numerous and profound.

Condolences to his family.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 23, 2017)

Condolences to his family and friends, Rest in Peace Tom.


----------



## the_rayway (May 23, 2017)

Oh I am so sorry to hear this. Tom was a wonderful person, and always so encouraging and lovely. I'll raise a glass to him this evening, and send prayers to his family.

Thank you all for letting us know.


----------



## semenn (May 23, 2017)

I didn't know this man not read his posts on the forum. But what it says about him commands respect. We need to more carefully read it and remember the knowledge that he gave us forever. Until there is the memory of the name of the person now. Eternal memory to him.


----------



## Ajmassa (May 23, 2017)

Tom said:


> ::
> 
> If I die I will have a drink in my hands.




Without a shred of doubt, I am sure he is currently holding true to that statement. Now and forever. 
Saluté


----------



## ceeaton (May 23, 2017)

That is very sad news, especially at such a young age. I learned a lot of what I know now from his posts. My family will pray tonight for the family he has left behind.


----------



## geek (May 23, 2017)

RIP Tom and salute..!!


----------



## fivebk (May 23, 2017)

R.I.P Tom. Sending prayers for his family

BOB


----------



## BernardSmith (May 23, 2017)

My condolences. Tom was a great teacher and I learned so much from his posts.


----------



## grapeman (May 23, 2017)

Tom was not only a very fine winemaker but an accomplished home brewer. He kept a constant supply of beer in his kegerator so when others visited he could share his handiwork. That carried over to the forum where he selflessly shared his crafts and knowledge. We have certainly missed his contributions as his health kept eroding. It would be a nice tribute to him if everyone developed an attitude of sharing what they know. No matter how small of an item, it all adds up.


----------



## ibglowin (May 23, 2017)

If I may get on my soapbox for just a few minutes. Prostate cancer when detected early is one of the easiest cancer's to treat. I should know, I am a Prostate cancer survivor. I was diagnosed 9 years ago this past Winter at the ripe old age of 49. Most people think of Prostate cancer as an old man's disease but many times it is not. I was lucky, my PCP was scheduling my annual physical and ticked the box for the PSA blood test along with the usual blood work one gets when approaching 50. It literally saved my life. 

If you are Male approaching 50 or your significant other is please consider having a baseline PSA test done early and then each year after 50. Dan Fogelberg died at age 56 as well from advanced Prostate cancer. 

When Tom was diagnosed it had unfortunately already advanced too much to contain and control. That is why early detection and screening is essential. Don't wait another year. Make that call. Get tested. Even if you have no symptoms. Especially if you have no symptoms. Your family and loved ones will be forever grateful that you did.


----------



## joeswine (May 23, 2017)

*Tom*

Tom and I shared a relation ship born of wine making and then friendship, we made wine together for about 15 years and in that time we had a great relationship sharing stories about wine contest we had both entered the wins and the losses but we never gave up when he and wade asked me to jump to his website I didn't give it a second thought Tom and wade allowed me to start "When good wines gone bad " and Tom introduced me to the community, he was a decent wine maker and a very good beer maker. One time when he asked me if I would go with him to a beer fest which was sponsored by barley legal, I said OK,little did I know the event was enormous popular but Tom said I going to set up my chick catcher ?? so he set up a table with chilled wines and he was correct the ladies flocked to the table. He also made a Raspberry white ale for the event and it was so good that he won a first place for his effort's ( would not believe how many beers we had that day and I m not a beer man, there had to be 30 tents set up all brewing beer when one finished they ring a big bell.. He was a decent man in his own right but he could be suborn when he wanted to be,when we had our wine group together he was a strong leader, He lived in a historic landmark in Delanco it was once the original post office and part of a historic site .He had at anyone time 10 to 15 carboy's going and at least 4 /6 beers kegs in the works. As he got sicker he just didn't have the strength to do what he would normally do ,so I would plan a day to go up and him and I would prep and then another time to bottle and box, he was running out of strength, eventually I was bottling and he was watching but we always had a small glass of vino even though at that point we both really weren't drinking it was tradition. There is a lot more I could say but a friend I have lost .Carol his wife and I will make plans to get his wine bottled the beer people will take care of the beer,(which I thought was great of them to come forward) when he was first found out to have cancer they had a fund raiser for him and the money was large that they raised. Barley legal is a great group of guys in my book. When I first did the cheap wine kits thread Tom was so, so and then he tried one MY WAY, he must of made 2 dozen so far, there are 2 left to do I took them home and Ill process them for Carol .He will be missed..


----------



## Ron0126 (May 23, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> If I may get on my soapbox for just a few minutes. Prostate cancer when detected early is one of the easiest cancer's to treat. I should know, I am a Prostate cancer survivor. I was diagnosed 9 years ago this past Winter at the ripe old age of 49. Most people think of Prostate cancer as an old man's disease but many times it is not. I was lucky, my PCP was scheduling my annual physical and ticked the box for the PSA blood test along with the usual blood work one gets when approaching 50. It literally saved my life.
> 
> If you are Male approaching 50 or your significant other is please consider having a baseline PSA test done early and then each year after 50. Dan Fogelberg died at age 56 as well from advanced Prostate cancer.
> 
> When Tom was diagnosed it had unfortunately already advanced too much to contain and control. That is why early detection and screening is essential. Don't wait another year. Make that call. Get tested. Even if you have no symptoms. Especially if you have no symptoms. Your family and loved ones will be forever grateful that you did.



Good advice Mike. Thanks for the reminder. I haven't had a physical in 5+ years anyway so I guess I need to.


----------



## TXWineDuo (May 23, 2017)

So sorry for the sad news. We too are so grateful of the knowledge that Tom has shared in his posts. Our condolences to the family.

TXWineDuo


----------



## JohnT (May 24, 2017)

Rest easy Tom. Have a glass for me up there! 

We will all miss you.


----------



## Arne (May 24, 2017)

Three words from Tom that he used on here quite often. Patience, patience, patience. Rest in peace, Tom. Arne.


----------



## Floandgary (May 24, 2017)

In keeping with his wishes and as thanks for his contributions, there will be "Something in My Glass Tonight!"


----------



## Runningwolf (May 25, 2017)

Holy Smokes I just read this, so sorry to hear the sad news. Tom was a great friend and helped me out many many years ago when i was first starting out. We talked on the phone and on line here and had many good laughs with other members. Even though he wasn't on much in the last few years as his health was declining he was never forgotten. RIP my friend!


----------



## jswordy (Jun 2, 2017)

I just now saw this and I'm so sorry for the loss of Tom. My sympathy goes out to his friends and family.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 2, 2017)

I too just saw this. Sometimes I wonder where I've been. So sad, lots of great advise over the years. RIP Tom. Roy


----------

